
UK to enforce new powers to compel tech giants to hand over encrypted data - iamflimflam1
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3634595/ministers-to-enforce-new-powers-to-compel-tech-giants-to-hand-over-encrypted-data/
======
DarkKomunalec
I propose all reporting on such laws to be along the lines of 'UK to force
people you interact with to spy on you.'

